# LED Gaming Monitor for 10 -11 K.No Dell S2240 pls..!!!



## Pradeepcool (Aug 10, 2013)

I m in for a LED HD monitor at a budget of 10-11 and the monitor size not exceeding 23 inches with 1920 *1080p.
My usage is mostly gaming  and  movies.I have a Asus GTX660TIDC II TOP and I am currently playing on a 5 year old HP monitor with 1440*900 resolution .I am in an urgency cos my monitor has started bleeding. Please suggest anything except Dell S2240L because the 7ms lag is frightening me.I am pretty impressed with this monitor:

BENQ RL2240H: RL2240H - LCD Monitors - Products | BenQ India

What do you guys think of that Benq monitor ??

It would be helpful if u come up with any other suggestions guys.

Thanks.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 10, 2013)

you dont need to be worried about 7ms response its OK for any gaming monitor if it is below 8MS afaik. so go for dell S2240L


----------



## Pradeepcool (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply Ankush but since everyone is getting this model of Dell monitor i wanted to try something different.Your opinion on that Benq ???worth a shot ?I  am also leaning on it a bit cos it is being branded as a Gaming monitor.Any other monitors u know of ???


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 10, 2013)

the benq one you choose is also good


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the same problem! My budget is at max 10k and i am also afraid of the 8ms delay 

But since ping also causes some delay and you cant expect to get less than 50ping in most of the games in india i dont think it will cause much issues? 

^Dont mark my words i am a newbie


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 9, 2013)

The >=10 ms response time only affected FIFA 13 in my case. In FIFA 13, when you shoot the ball or perform a cross, sometimes the ball appears blurred. In other games, there was no difference visible.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 11, 2013)

Noob here. Can anyone tell me what is this 8ms delay. And how high pings cause display problems??


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 11, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Noob here. Can anyone tell me what is this 8ms delay. And how high pings cause display problems??



Response time (technology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 11, 2013)

No need to worry about response time.. Even high end TVs have 15-20ms response rates and people still play games on them (consoles)...
7ms wont even be noticeable


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 12, 2013)

Get This over the Ben Q any damn day.......Buy Online AOC 22inch Ultra Slim IPS LED Monitor (i2267Fwh) in india

If you want low low response time you have to buy TFT LCD because the IPS panels are inherently slower than TFT panels.In real world scenarios Dynamic Contrast Ratios and Response times are just marketing terms at best.The AOC monitor is an AH-IPS panel with matte finish,and excellent in all the way at that price.

Now for LAG/GHOSTING ....  Ghosting occurs when the response time of the monitor per frame per second is greater than the refresh rate of the monitor. Most monitors (in fact, almost all these monitors that are sold - are 60 Hz. That means they refresh 60 times per second. One frame is rendered in 1/60th of a second. Render time = 1/60 = 0.01666 seconds
The monitor has a response time of 14 ms. That is, 14 thousandths of a second. The render time at 14 ms is 1/1000 x 14  = 1/71.4 = 0.014 seconds. This value is smaller than the actual rendering time per frame of the 60 Hz monitor (1/60). So technically you'd have to have at around 16 ms lag/response time to actually see ghosting.


----------



## ashusood331 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pradeepcool said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Ankush but since everyone is getting this model of Dell monitor i wanted to try something different.Your opinion on that Benq ???worth a shot ?I  am also leaning on it a bit cos it is being branded as a Gaming monitor.Any other monitors u know of ???



For the gaming monitors apart from Dell, you can go for LG, AOC monitors which also rest within budget. No big worries of response time & panels, the one big thing which you can enjoy is lower power consumption feature. I also checked for the gaming monitors which fall in 8K range & below & found worth buying with savings from the store.


----------

